# FSP APN series 700W.



## saswat23 (Mar 11, 2013)

Would like to have reviews/opinions/suggestions about this PSU. 

The specs for the 700W model: 
*down.playwares.com/xe/files/attach/images/53/313/028/2f0387930c8e3e2d68538c7526325b95.jpg 

Found a review of it, but I am unable to read it on my mobile. 
íŒŒì›Œì„œí”Œë￾¼ì￾´&HDD - FSP FSP700-80APN

Anyone??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 11, 2013)

You were unable to read it on your cell phone because the review is in Korean, heres the translated version: Google Translate


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 11, 2013)

Google translator works neither. 
It says: 'We're sorry, but something went wrong.' 
could you post the snap of the translated conclusion page.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 12, 2013)

k, guys. Got FSP APN 700W in replacement of my FSP SAGA-II 500W . 

The good part is that I wasnt charged anything extra and the bad part is it continues the warranty of SAGA-II 500. 

This very PSU is total black in colour compared to white colour of most FSP PSUs. 
This PSU has an efficiency and performance as that of a 80+ Bronze certified PSU, its mentioned in the specs. 
And somewhere I read that its indeed a 80+ bronze PSU, FSP has not got it certified just to keep the price down. 

Cables are sufficiently long. 
It has: 
-- 2*SATA Power cables supporting 3 connectors each i.e 6 in total 
-- Similarly it has 2*Molex cables, one has 3 connectors and the other has 2 connector with a floppy power connector 
-- other cables include CPU 4+4 Pin power connector and m'board 20+4 pin power connector
-- The best part is, it has 2*PCIe cables. Each cable has a 6+6+2pin connectors so, it can easily power upto 4 GPUs. 

I have already posted the power o/p above. 

Pics are ready  
will post 'em soon.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow. Could you ask the dealer the price of that PSU?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Wow. Could you ask the dealer the price of that PSU?


He is not sure but says its around 6.5k.


----------

